# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Bashkëpunimi Kulturor Shqipëri-Kosovë

## Profesori

mendoj se kjo teme eshte perfole neper medja, por nje bashkp[unim konkret dhe te mirefillet nuk e kemi.kemi deklarata, pastaj reflektime politike qe ju sherbejn me teper kotsirave sa i perket ketij bashkpunim, por ende nuk shoh nje integrim kulturor Kosove-Shqiperi gje qe mendoj se nuk do te duhej te ishte keshtu
Shpresoj se tema e propozuar zgjon interesim edhe tek antaret e tjer te formuit.

----------


## Dorontina

> mendoj 
> por ende nuk shoh nje integrim kulturor Kosove-Shqiperi .


*Vertet ministrit e te dy paleve kan ra ne gjum?* ose jan duke u marr me shum me plotik , por duhet sejcili ta kryn punen e vet.ndoshta e kam gabim por keshtu po shof njiher .
Une mendoj qe muzika dhe arti jan duke punu ,kur shof festivalet ku te gjitha tjojet shqiptare marrin pjes asht per tu ba kranar,kjo na ep forc te jemi optimist per adhrmerin....
... sa i perket Turizmit JO ,privatet punojn , por diqka shteteror jo.
nese politka ka zen mbrapa e spo mund me ec me hapa te medhej, minstiria e Kultures ajo mund te eci ....

----------


## Profesori

Dakordohem me faktin qe e thekson Dorontina,se ne rrafshin e krijimtarise muzikore kemi prezentime nga te dy ante e kufirit,krijues ta hapsires gjithshqiptare.Por edhe keto nuk e kane at formen institucionale e ne te shumten e rasteve realizohen nga iniciativat private apo vullneti i mire mes vet organizatoreve  apo iniciativave ibdividuale te krijueseve. Pse ta zem as ne Shqiperi e as ne Kosove nu merret nje iniciativ per realizimin e nje projekti  filomor qe per teme ka luften ne Kosove dhe egzodin  e kosovareve ne Shqiperi, ku kjo e fundit drejtpersedrejti eshte prek nga lufta e fundit... dhe ka gjera te tjera te cilat me insistimin e zyrtareve do te duhej te beheshin realitet ne fushen e bashkpunimit kulturor madje edhe ne aspektin e kooproduksionit mes dy vendeve tona...

----------


## Dorontina

Sot ne Ks filluan qdo gja te privatizohet , me se shumti Bisnessi,Marketingu me te madhe po nuk ka asnji Realizator qe merret me Filma, madje edhe ata disa jan konvertu ne politik merre me mend Kryeziu ne politik e jo me konematografie..
Adem Mikullovci po mban ende gjall diqka po de si sa ka mundesi , por idé ka..
Te vjetrit u lodhen te rijt po kendojn ....
*Jeta eshte si historia , si koha qe iken dhe nuk kthen mbrapshe.*
=========
*Ndaj njohurit tuaja me tjeret,kjo perben nji mundesi te mirê per te krijuar pavdekshmerin.
Rri i kujdesshem per Token , shko njiher ne vit ne nji vend qe ske qen kurr me parê,ja din vleren tokes sate. Dalaî Lama*

----------


## Profesori

Te vjetrit u lodhen te rijt po kendojn ....

Mu kujtua edhe diqka,se nuk eshte bash krejt zi.Ta zeme,nismat mes eksperteve te oarkeologjise shqiptare kan dy vite qe punojne bashk me ekspertet e arkeologjise ne Kosove,dhe kjo te kurajon se me ne fund Kosova dhe Shqiperia po punojne bashk ne hartimin e hartes arkeologjike te Kosoves. me brengose nje indiference ne bashkpunimine artit letrare, ta zeme ku madje kam degjuar se krijimet letrare ne Shqiperi asesi nuk mund te kalojne kur per autor kane Kosovaret. Mbase eshte ne pyetje edhe niveli i ketyre krijimeve....

----------


## Dorontina

> Te vjetrit u lodhen te rijt po kendojn ....
> 
> Mu kujtua edhe diqka,se nuk eshte bash krejt zi.Ta zeme,nismat mes eksperteve te oarkeologjise shqiptare kan dy vite qe punojne bashk me ekspertet e arkeologjise ne Kosove,dhe kjo te kurajon se me ne fund Kosova dhe Shqiperia po punojne bashk ne hartimin e hartes arkeologjike te Kosoves. 
> ...


Isha ne nji konferenc per te ndegjuar historin e lasht ..ishte tema e rradhes dhe u fol :*si filluan dhe nga filluan kryqezatat* ¨Pse mu kujtu kjo,kur thuani :*nismat mes eksperteve te oarkeologjise shqiptare kan dy vite qe punojne bashk* kjo asht shum pozitive,fillimi asht i veshtir tani puna ec vetê, tjeret vin , po e vazhdoj me tregimin e kryqzatave si shembull,ish nis nji princ dhe disa adhurues qe e kan shoqeru por tani mori hovê shkoi e ter eupopa, kush kamb,kush me kali, kush me anije, me shpres qe shembulli qe mora unê nuk ka prish kahje te bisedes ne ket temê...dikush duhet ta hapi rrugen...pasi politika ka probleme ather Kultura nde te ecê ...

----------


## Dorontina

Nuk me kujtohen vitet por ne nji kohê Poetet shqiptar bashkpunonin shum mirê mes vete e paten ardh disa libra nga Tirana ne librari e prishtines , libra kompleta te shkrimtarve.... shum rilindas dhe dikcionar te gjuhes shqipe, e kam ble shum , po thuaja te gjith rilindasit , kurse dikcionart ...vetem per zbukurim  :buzeqeshje:  jan te bukur te medhej e pa vlerê ...po .....
pres kjo gje te perseritet edhe njiherê ....
ne Ks nuk lexohet shum , pse ? pse ma lir ban nji Cd se nji liber  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Profesori

E kam punu nje her nje teme ne kuadre te nje cikli te nje radiostacioni te huaj qe emeton ne gjuhen shqipe,me titull "Sa lexojne shqiptaret".Kjo teme eshte punuar edhe ne Shqiperi, Maqedoni (hapsira shqiptare) mal te Zi, Lugina e Presheves dhe Kosove.Dua te sjell disa te dhena nga ajo qe e pata punuar ne Kosove. Qdo e 50 familje blen nje gazete.ne nje klas te gjimnazit nga 36 nxenes vetem 6 e kan lexuar lektyren ( te mos harrojme ajo eshte obligative),ndersa jasht asaj ne ate klas nuk ka lexuar asnje  liber asnjeri prej nxensve. nje profesor i letersisw dhe gjuhes shqipe me sinqeritet, deri sa pinim kafe e pranon."ka 15 vite qe skam lexuar liber".Ne nje librari te prizrenit shitsja thot se veprat letrare shiten shume rralle, ndersa nje kondukter i autobuzit te linjes Prishtine Prizren thot se "qdo dite e mbajme kete linje dhe pos ndonje udhtar i rralle qe e ka ndonje gazete ne dor ,liber veshtire mund te gjesh dike qe lexon gjat udhtimit. (Jo se aty jane vidot ku udhtaret i shoqerojne ato far skeqet e tharta e banale qe kan gjet nje trend te madh ne Kososve). Profesor Sali Bashota nga Universiteti i Prishtines e perkufizon kete fenomen me keto fjali:"Do shkojne edhe 100 vite kur ne stacionet e autobusve,  apo vendpritje te ndryshme qe Kosovaret nuk do ta ken at kulturen dhe shprehin qe ne vend te atyre muhabeteve me ze te larte te ken nje liber perpara duke lexuar"

Sme mbeti gje tjeter vetem te nxjerre facleten e te qaj... te qaj per ato kohra te arta, kur si student ndanim nje racion te bukes per te blere ndonje liber, e mos te flasim se si kishim nje admirim te madh per rilindasit, per Agollin Kadaren Arapin Din Mehmetin me ate poezine e ti te famshme "Kosove zog i Diellit" mor Doorontine.

leximi manifeston shkallen e civilizimit te nje shoqerie
haj medet per ne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

----------


## Dorontina

Po e vazhdoj me shembuj tjer....
isha ne nji konference (conférence) ku flitej per luftat ne amerikê ne shek 18, por tash me mexiken, ku amerika ja kishte marr mexikes Coloradon ,Texasin e disa tjera...
Tash Franca,spanja e anglia e belgjika e austria se bashku po dojn me kolonizu Mexikon me qu atje nji mbret Maximilien (dhender belg ai austrian )
*ku ishte pika e dobt e mexikanve ?* se ishin analfabet 99.99   me quditi kjo pik.

Po e ceku edhe nji pik per te mos dal nga tema; bonaparti III i terhjeki trupat se prusi ju kishte ra edhe tjeret u terhjeken e keshtu humbi krejt mundi , mbreti u kthy i pushkatum.....
Per te ardh te tema,*librat ne KS jan shtrejt* 
po edhe revistat jan shtrejt une e bleva nji kosovare dhe Teuta aty diku 6 euro tuj e prit autobusin bahem nervoz tuj prit me duhet me lexu , me ka hy perendimi ne gjak...kur erdha ne shpi me than wauuu sa shtrejt ...plus autobusi taxi veq nji dit mi ba vizit "Dajes Skener" 40 euro .nji penzije .

Vetem kultura dallon nga nji vend ne tjetrin, *ketu femnat sidomos* mblidhen njiher ne javê per nji kafe dhe bisedojn per librin qe kan lexu dhe i ndrrojn mes vete .
*psh nji grup i 9 veta ne fillim i blejn 9 libra* e tani qdo javê sejcila e ka nji liber te shoqes e per 9 javê i lexojn 9 libra sejcila, tani blehen tjerat e te vjetrat ose i qojn ne nji organizat per qellime te Tombolla (ose i qojn ne librari mi shit te dytes dorê se nuk i mbajn ne shpi pasi ti kan lexu te gjith.
Une me kojshin time shkoj ne shum konferenca me ndegju tema te ndryshme e kur kthehemi jemi te ftuara te tjera kojshi me ju spjegu nji permbajtje .
Por ende se kam kuptu qellimin e ketyre tregimeve per te kaluaren ...edhe nga profesor te Universitetit ......ose e di e nuk muj ta spjegoj qellimin e konferencave.
Kur isha e vogle mesuesi thojke  :i merzitur: Libri esht shoku me i miri i njeriut (kam then ky spo dika asgje  :buzeqeshje:  tash e di qe ai ka dit shumê.
Edhe titulli i bukur te shtyn me lexu: e kam ble nji liber qe titullohet *" Te smuarit na sundojn"*  ah fill e kam ble me shiqu kush jan ata te smur ? oh kish mjaft  :buzeqeshje:  ...

----------


## xHeneta_18..kS

hemmmm...bashkpunimi kulturor midis Shq e Ks nuk o edhe aq i dobt jo :i qetë:  ...normal qe duhet edhe ma sh pun...do ishte mire qe kto dy shtete te bashkpunojn edhe me shtete t'jera n'menyr qe te kete sa me sh shkembim kulturash :buzeqeshje:  ...kjo do ishte n'favor t'Ks dhe T'shq :kryqezohen:  ...paqe e dashni epople!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dragut

> mendoj se kjo teme eshte perfole neper medja, por nje bashkp[unim konkret dhe te mirefillet nuk e kemi.kemi deklarata, pastaj reflektime politike qe ju sherbejn me teper kotsirave sa i perket ketij bashkpunim, por ende nuk shoh nje integrim kulturor Kosove-Shqiperi gje qe mendoj se nuk do te duhej te ishte keshtu
> Shpresoj se tema e propozuar zgjon interesim edhe tek antaret e tjer te formuit.



E pashmangshme. E natyrshme. Nuk është nevoja fare për diskutimin do ketë apo jo? Më duket se këto tema do ti krijojnë nai skeptiku që bashkëpunimi do diskutuar. JO! Ajo është gjëja më natyrale.

----------


## kiniku

Kosova si kolektiv, si nje grumbull njerezish te dezorientuar, ne aspektin kulturor nuk ka te ofroje ASGJE. Ta them edhe nje here, ASGJE. Kultura shprehet ne shume forma, pra edhe me _parlance_,  e Kosovaret kam frige se nuk e zotrojne gjuhen SHQIPE ne ate nivel qe te artikulojne qarte. Prandaj, nuk cuditem se ngec bashkpunimi nderkulturor Kosove- Shqiperi; _it takes two to tango._  

Nejse, Kosova ka individ te armatosur me citime, fraza te mesuara permendesh, veprime e manire te ushtruara te cilat thyhen lehte, si levozhge arre te kalbur. Harrojne se kultura nuk eshte _charlanterie_. Kultura nuk eshte artikull i cili blihet ne treg, apo fitohet me nje "sako" versaqi apo duke plotsuar fjalkryqin e gazetes ditore duke pire kafen e mengjezin, apo duke kelthitur "Pavarsi", apo kompjuterin para vetes ne zyre te mobiluar qeveritare; kultura nxitet nga prinderit e rrethi qysh kur fillon hapi i pare, dhe vetem nxitet sepse nuk krijohet. Nese prinderit nuk e kane, nuk do ta kete as femiu. Ekziston koha e duhur per cdo gje dhe nese koha iken, nuk kthehet prapa. Kulturen nuk e zevendson asgje sepse ajo eshte jete, shtrihet pertej mesimit te thjeshte, pertej nje libri, pertej cdo gjeje dhe nuk eshte destinacion i caktuar te cilin shpreson ta arrish neser apo pas dy viteve.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Bashkpunimi me Kosoven dhe Maqedonine nuk duhet te jet thjesht kulturor. Kjo nuk mjafton! 

Duhet te hedhim poshte cdo kufi ose t'i tregojme botes se ato kufinjte qe na veni kendej ne Ballkan jane thjesht fallso dhe ne thjesht nuk i njohim!

flm

----------


## Dorontina

> Bashkpunimi me Kosoven dhe Maqedonine nuk duhet te jet thjesht kulturor. Kjo nuk mjafton! 
> 
> Duhet te hedhim poshte cdo kufi ose t'i tregojme botes se ato kufinjte qe na veni kendej ne Ballkan jane thjesht fallso dhe ne thjesht nuk i njohim!
> 
> flm


shum e ke me te drejt jam e ketij mendimi dhe te gjith duhet te jemi .

*"Te gjith se bashku per te njejtin ideal" ..*

----------


## Albo

> mendoj se kjo teme eshte perfole neper medja, por nje bashkp[unim konkret dhe te mirefillet nuk e kemi.kemi deklarata, pastaj reflektime politike qe ju sherbejn me teper kotsirave sa i perket ketij bashkpunim, por ende nuk shoh nje integrim kulturor Kosove-Shqiperi gje qe mendoj se nuk do te duhej te ishte keshtu
> Shpresoj se tema e propozuar zgjon interesim edhe tek antaret e tjer te formuit.


Ne fakt, ti je duke marre pjese ne eksperimentin me te madh dhe me te suksesshem te bashkepunimit kulturor midis Kosoves, Shqiperise, mbare trojeve shqiptare e mbare shqiptareve ne mbare boten. E ka emrin Forumi Shqiptar dhe je pjese e ketij eksperimenti qe me vete ekzistencen e tij dhe me vete perberjen e tij eshte nje varre e forte per tabute dhe paragjykimet e te gjithe atyre shqiptareve qe jane skeptike kur vjen fjala tek bashkepunimi ndershqiptar. Ja tek ke mijera shqiptare nga Kosova, Shqiperia e diaspora qe diskutojne me njeri-tjetrin per te njejtat probleme.




> Kosova si kolektiv, si nje grumbull njerezish te dezorientuar, ne aspektin kulturor nuk ka te ofroje ASGJE. Ta them edhe nje here, ASGJE. Kultura shprehet ne shume forma, pra edhe me parlance, e Kosovaret kam frige se nuk e zotrojne gjuhen SHQIPE ne ate nivel qe te artikulojne qarte. Prandaj, nuk cuditem se ngec bashkpunimi nderkulturor Kosove- Shqiperi; it takes two to tango.


Ka dy lloj shqiptaresh te arsimuar qe kur perballen me shqiptare nga Kosova qe nuk dine te shkruajne bukur gjuhen shqipe, reagojne ose duke i treguar me gisht se nuk dine te shkruajne mire shqip, nje menyre kjo per ti bere qejfin vetes qe jane une di te shkruaj shqip me mire se ty, ose reagojne duke marre pjese ne diskutime se bashku me ata shqiptaret e tjere qe nuk dine te shkruajne bukur shqip, pasi vetem ne kete menyre edhe ai qe nuk di mire shqip do te mesoje nga ai qe ka mesuar te shkruaje mire shqip.

Ti ne cilin rang e fut vetes, ne intelektualin fodull apo ne intelektualin largpames?

Krimi i vertete nuk eshte te mos gezosh kulturen e duhur per arsye nga me te ndryshmet, krimi i vertete eshte te mos dish e te mos kesh deshire as te mesosh.

Albo

----------


## kiniku

> Ka dy lloj shqiptaresh te arsimuar qe k*ur perballen me shqiptare nga Kosova qe nuk dine te shkruajne bukur gjuhen shqipe*, reagojne ose duke i treguar me gisht se nuk dine te shkruajne mire shqip, nje menyre kjo per ti bere qejfin vetes qe jane une di te shkruaj shqip me mire se ty, ose reagojne duke marre pjese ne diskutime se bashku me ata shqiptaret e tjere qe nuk dine te shkruajne bukur shqip, pasi vetem ne kete menyre edhe ai qe nuk di mire shqip do te mesoje nga ai qe ka mesuar te shkruaje mire shqip.
> 
> Ti ne cilin rang e fut vetes, ne intelektualin fodull apo ne intelektualin largpames?



Une jam nga Kosova dhe kjo me kualifikon te perseris edhe njehere, tani me me kembengulje pasi terhoqa vemendjen tuaj, se Kosova nuk ka asgje te ofroj te pakten popujve te Evropes. Nese hyme ne arsyetimin e gjendjes se mjerushme te kultures Kosovare, mbase edhe do justifikonim dhe kuptonim Kosovaret deri ne nje mase te konsiderueshme, mirpo, nuk duhet harruar se cdo popull tjeter ka dhene fryte kulture e krijimtarie madje edhe nen roberi. Krijimtaria nuk can koken per status, aq i ben per politike e politikan e nuk i intereson fare pse vellau i Thaqit sorrollatet me 1 milione e gjysem marka gjermane ne veture.  

Ne anen tjeter, nuk mendoj se Shqipet e Shqiperise jane David Koperfild-a te fjales, por thjesht, te pakten kultivojne gjuhen deri ne ate shkalle qe iu krijon sado-kudo nje potencial per metutje. Asgje me teper.  "Alkemia e fjales" eshte larg edhe per shqipet e Shqiperise. They say, fjala shtrihet deri aty ku shtrihet mendimi.

Ne postim e mehershem une thjesht vetem konstatova nje fakt te kryer terthorazi duke kerkuar ndihme nga Shqiperia. Kujtoj se rregulla e pare, ajo e arta, eshte te pranojme 'veset' tona e pastaj te orvatemi te i shendrrojme ne vlera. Kosovaret, ne, duhet te krijojme dicka e pastaj te filloje bashkpunimi me tjeret, he-per-he jemi ne pozite vartesi ndaj Shqiperise e cila nuk _insiston_ ne nje bashkpunim me intenziv. E Kosovaret nuk kerkojne.

----------


## Albo

> Ne anen tjeter, nuk mendoj se Shqipet e Shqiperise jane David Koperfild-a te fjales, por thjesht, te pakten kultivojne gjuhen deri ne ate shkalle qe iu krijon sado-kudo nje potencial per metutje. Asgje me teper. "Alkemia e fjales" eshte larg edhe per shqipet e Shqiperise. They say, fjala shtrihet deri aty ku shtrihet mendimi.


Thone edhe ate tjetren, fjala eshte argjend, heshtja eshte flori, pasi jo gjithmone njeriu arrin te shprehi me fjale ate qe ndjen ne zemer. Dhe nganjehere heshtja eshte me shprehese se sa vete fjala.

Rrenjet e ketij disekuilibri kulturor midis Shqiperise e Kosoves nuk jane tek "dialekti" e as tek "shkalla e arsimimit" por tek fakti qe ne krahinen e Kosoves, periudha e Rilindjes Kombetare u ndje pak ose aspak. Pak rendesi kane shkaqet historike apo shoqerore, e rendesishme eshte qe te kuptohet se femijet e Kosoves sot kane nevoje qe te rriten me vargjet e Naimit, Cajupit, De Rades, Mjedes, Fishtes e me rradhe. Eshte kjo trashegimi  e jashtezakonshme kulturore e shpirterore per te cilen ka nevoje brezi i ri dhe i vjeter i Kosoves.

Pra me shume se thjeshte nje "shkollim te unifikuar ne gjuhen shqipe", populli i riatdhesuar i Kosoves ka nevoje per zbulimin e identitetit shqiptar, ka nevoje te perjetoje ate rilindje kombetare qe nuk pati fatin te provonte ne fillim te shekullit te XX. Dhe me kete nuk kam parasysh vetem njohjen me rilindasit tane, kam parasysh qe Kosova sot ka nevoje per rilindesa shqiptare te dale nga gjiri i saj qe nuk i apelojne vetem interesave politike te nje populli, por i apelojne vetedijes se tyre kombetare e berthames se tyre shpirterore. Dhe ne epoken e lirise qe po jetojme cdo shqiptari nuk i mungon asgje per te qene nje rilindas, per te perjetuar e percjelle te njejten ndjenje qe trashegojme nga te paret tane.

Albo

----------


## kiniku

> femijet e Kosoves sot kane nevoje qe te rriten me vargjet e Naimit, Cajupit, *De Rades*, Mjedes, Fishtes e me rradhe.


Albo, nuk kam qellim te denigroj Shqipet e Kosoves, ata e bejne vete kete ne cdo hap, une vetem konstatova nje gjendje faktike, sado e hidhur. Ne Kosove jane krijuar disa zakone te _pashkruara,_ disa trende te cilat nuk favorizojne kulturen as per se largu; margjinalizojne rendesine e gjuhes dhe krijimtarise. Une do te deshiroja qe te kemi nje abetare te njejte me ate te Shqiperise dhe nje shkollim uniform ne mbare Shqiptarine, por, edhe pse duket nje gje e thjeshte, nuk e bejne.

Femijet nuk rriten me vargjen e Naimit, rriten duke u rrafur me 4 vllezerit e tjere dhe me 6 cunat e fqiut. 

Ne, une s'paku syte i kam nga Shqiperia dhe nese do te kem ndonjehere ndonje pasardhes, do te perpiqem t'a shkolloj ne Tirane. 


Kur permende De Raden, sot bleva per here te dyte _Kenget e Milosaut_ (shtepia dhe librat me jane djegur gjate luftes) per vetem dy Euro, botim i vjeter, 1967.

----------


## Albo

> Femijet nuk rriten me vargjen e Naimit, rriten duke u rrafur me 4 vllezerit e tjere dhe me 6 cunat e fqiut. 
> 
> Ne, une s'paku syte i kam nga Shqiperia dhe nese do te kem ndonjehere ndonje pasardhes, do te perpiqem t'a shkolloj ne Tirane.


Kjo eshte sfida e kohes ne te cilen jetojme per mbare intelektualet shqiptare. Dhe me sa duket ti ke zgjedhur ti besh bisht kesaj sfide. Kur nje intelektual shqiptar nuk ka vullnetin dhe deshiren per te emancipuar sado pak me shembullin e vete shoqerine ne te cilen jeton, kush kujton se do te vere uje ne zjarr per ate shoqeri?!

Albo

----------


## kiniku

> Kur nje intelektual shqiptar nuk ka vullnetin dhe deshiren per te emancipuar sado pak me shembullin e vete shoqerine ne te cilen jeton, kush kujton se do te vere uje ne zjarr per ate shoqeri?!



Askush nuk deshiron te vuaj fatin e "Zhystines".

----------

